# Topic reply emails not working ?



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

is it just me ,

i am not getting topic reply emails :? , started tonight 10th Sept

Mark


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I thought it was a bit quiet! I've checked several threads and you're right I'm not getting replies either :? Possibly from late last night. I'll let Jae know.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

nor me


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Fixed now - I think Jae's rebooted or it did it by itself, which it will do if it falls over


----------

